# Some Pics Of My Babies



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Here is a few pics of the fish I got from Ash. I will try and post pics once a month to record there growth

Mac/Spilo around 2"















Marginatus






















Tern


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Looks good TBP, im jealous you have that marginatus lol


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

sharp looking p's you have there


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Those are great close up photos. Really good reference shots. Thanks!


----------



## Sylvius (Aug 2, 2009)

Great Black









That's really a good adventure to growth little pieces like these.
It's impossible to have so little fish in France, and in Europe (just domestic Natt for that). 
Lucky people you are in Northern America









The Marginatus have already a special body about the others Serras and Pygos on your pics.
I wish you the best for you and your nursery









Bye.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

They're looking good TBP, hope they're settling in nicely for ya


----------



## freediscus (Jul 9, 2005)

Very good


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

looking good, too bad that Ash can't ship any of the terns due to the condition they are in. I want some too.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Nice collection TBP.








Can't wait to see the marginatus when it gets bigger!


----------



## bomber (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

TheCableGuy said:


> Nice collection TBP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2!


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Thanks Guys I will post more pics when I can but I didnt want to bother them to much and for there size netting them was the only was to get a good pic. Normally I can get better pics but my phone doesnt like the light in the basement.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Looking good!!


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I need to post some pics of my Rhom but that will be later.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

I know ima regret askin this but you live near ash rite


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Yeah his store is only 10 mins or less from my house.


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

man you are so lucky to have a store like that so close


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I would rather live by AS but Ash is ok he treats me good.


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice. Good job on IDing those little guys.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

nice lil collection you have


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

bricklr said:


> Nice. Good job on IDing those little guys.


Thanks it was hard when they first came in cause the Terns and Macs look alot alike when under an inch but the Macs heard shape was a little different as the started to grow and got the clear band on the the tail.


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

congrats,very nice fish


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

ash still have any marginatus ?


----------

